# What's in the soap pot?



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I am soaping Green Irish Tweed- trying a new green and swirl.  What are you soaping?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I just soaped:
Opium
Kim Kardashian
Honeysuckle
Carribean 
Fresh Cut Roses. 
I can hardly wait for them to finish curing!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just poured scent number 3, of leather....yuck, double yuck and the last one is at least a maybe. I will let all three cure well before I say no, but it's very doubtful number 1 or 2 will be the one  V


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I made 500 bars this week.....a record for me (though I'm sure at least some of you do more than that!). Now, my inventory is back to where it should be. At least until tomorrow's market. LOL Today we made oatmeal milk & honey and Salt bars. Just finished cutting Wednesday's 100 shaving bars in 3 scents. Next time I'll have dh hook up the compressor....I really got a workout getting them out of the pipes. LOL


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yesterday, I made Bay Rum and Yogurt Mint, plus laundry soap and tried out some new fragrances: two different lilacs, a honeysuckle, rose geranium, and "Egyptian dragon." Today, I made body butter and I still need to make lotion bars. And wrap a BUNCH of soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Stacey what is Egyptian dragon?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

If it's the one I am thinking of, I am not very excited over it. To me, it is a weak version of Dragon's Blood.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been working on custom orders this week. A large pumpkin patch wants me to make soaps with their loofahs. I've been testing fall scents for that. Sweet Pumpkin from Daystar is yummy. Stays thin enough to pour in a loofah too. Making B&B soaps. Regular ones and one custom batch for a special event. I'm actually up to date on all my regular soaps. I'm sure I'll be low on some in a week or two though.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Heather, she is blowing out alot of her inventory if you follow her, she is local to me. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Right now I'm trying a liquid soap in the crock pot. No scent or anything yet. It's similar to Barbs recipe but I'm not using goats milk in this one nor a woodstove. Total experiment.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Chamomile & Lavender today. I am so low on inventory of many scents. Had a record day at the market today after a very weak and disappointing Tue-Thur-Fri. Need to make two batches per day for the next week or two. Bought a dehumidifier to speed up curing time.

Not a bad problem, I just hate being out of inventory. Packaged 24 bars of Rosemary Mint yesterday. Am down to 6 bars today. 

I've got to get better at inventory control.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Stacey: How do you like Rose Geranium? I HATE IT! I actually have a special order for it and dread making it. Another scent on my to-do list.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

Made Sun Shower Oatmeal Cucumber today. Trying to get my regular soaps built back up as I am really low on gms, oatmeal, lavender, tea tree oil and trying to do at least 2 batches of one of them a day, as we have our first festival in a few weeks on top of our regular farmers market. I did soap Oakmoss and Amber this past week and OMG just love it, smells divine.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I just soaped a batch of lovespell. I have a new lav/cuc/sage I can't wait to try next.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Whitney said:


> I just soaped a batch of lovespell. I have a new lav/cuc/sage I can't wait to try next.


FO? Sounds wonderful!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Egyptian dragon (kinda pricey but I thought it sounded yummy): http://www.firstchoicefragranceoils.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=19

Cindy, I don't know yet. I used an FO, not an EO. Smelled nice OOB, didn't accelerate too much, but I used a recipe that is relatively slow moving.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Egyptian Dragon is availablle at:
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...tem/rf-03/-Egyptian-Dragon-Fragrance-Oil.html
It's $14.95 for 16oz.
Description: Tears of Myrrh, Dragons Blood, Patchouli; with floral notes of Rose & Jasmine with base notes of woodsy musk.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Grapefruit & Aloe
Dragon's Blood
White Lavender (White Tea and Bulgarian Lavender)
Lavender
Unscented
And Mandarin Basil Lime


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Heather, she is blowing out alot of her inventory if you follow her, she is local to me. Vicki


I hope this just means she is spring cleaning and not going out of business. I'm on her email list. I've been very tempted by some of the blowout scents but resisted. Lucky you to have Daystar local!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Since they put me back on 6 nights/wk at work, I'm lucky to get one double batch of soap and one double batch of lotion done a week. So it's basically trying to keep up with what I'm low on. 
Somehow ran out of Jewelweed soap :/ right at the start of summer, so made that this week. Last week made more pet soap as that's getting really low. Shaving soap, I have 2 scented and an unscented, am out of unscented and one of the scented ones, so that's this week. Everyone's been asking for a bug repellent soap, so I ordered some needed ingredients and that will be next week. Then there's 4 or 5 of my just pretty scented soaps that are getting low, and at least 4 or 5 new ones that I want to do or that have been requested. :/ 
Seems like the *specialty* soaps are going like hotcakes this year.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I just poured scent number 3, of leather....yuck, double yuck and the last one is at least a maybe. I will let all three cure well before I say no, but it's very doubtful number 1 or 2 will be the one  V


 I have tried leather from adobe soapworks and daystar- neither are terrible but...I am not in love with either of them.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Starrville's is the best so far, I have 2 more to order and try. Vicki


----------

